
Ask HN: What tech stack do you use for web apps when rendering HTML server side? - xgb84j
I am constantly reading that SPAs are not ideal for all front end applications. When you are developing web applications and want to render HTML on the server, what tech stack do you use?
======
smt88
I won't comment on the language you use for business logic, but make sure your
HTML templates are in a neutral format that can be used with other stacks.

Also, create an API that can be consumed server-side or exposed via HTTP. That
frees you up to feed your data into either pre-rendered pages or SPAs.

------
pmontra
I've got customers that use Rails and Django for that. I'd use Rails every
single time but sometimes it's the customer that makes the choice.

